# Skiing and Riding On This Date



## Harvey

Post your pics from today's date, any year, identify the year.







Dec 7 2019

Oh yea, using a pic from today is totally cheating, hosers.


----------



## MC2

Harvey said:


> Post your pics from today's date, any year


December 8, 2019


----------



## MC2

12/12/2017:


----------



## Face4Me

I guess it can always be worse ...

December 12, 2015


----------



## raisingarizona

Today. The Sunday 1:00 shift is the way to go on the weekends. We had a really good time. With all of the talk about the mega passes and being able to ski at a lot of different places it occurred to me today that there really isn’t anything like being a part of a community ski area experience. It’s a dynamic that makes skiing something so much more than the just the activity.


----------



## gorgonzola

Face4Me said:


> I guess it can always be worse ...
> 
> December 12, 2015
> 
> View attachment 11275



yup, on 12/13/15 the BROD beat the WROD!


----------



## Ripitz

December 13, 2020


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> December 13, 2020
> View attachment 11285


Gondola sammiches, Nice!


----------



## x10003q

Dec 16,2017



Later in the day


----------



## raisingarizona

gorgonzola said:


> yup, on 12/13/15 the BROD beat the WROD!
> 
> View attachment 11280


That’s a sexy lookin dirt ribbon!


----------



## gorgonzola

raisingarizona said:


> That’s a sexy lookin dirt ribbon!


SROD!!!


----------



## Ripitz

December 14, 2019


----------



## Harvey

Secret Ski Dec 14 2014


----------



## Peter Minde

Ripitz said:


> December 14, 2019
> View attachment 11299
> View attachment 11300
> View attachment 11301



Ah, the WF toll road. I know it well, but only on roller skis!


----------



## Green light

Harvey said:


> View attachment 11302
> Secret Ski Dec 14 2014


Nice plié Harv!


----------



## gorgonzola

12/16/17


----------



## raisingarizona

December 16, 2019.


----------



## Harvey

Green light said:


> Nice plié Harv!


 It hurts my knees just looking at that picture.


----------



## Andy_ROC

December 17, 2016--- Bristol Mountain




and my drive to the mountain that morning


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Toggenburg, Switzerland 2017


----------



## Harvey

Wow this thread ^^ is fun! Today's date — 12/17 in 2016:




The Cardinal with Chris and Marcski.




Later that Day: The Best Bar in NY


----------



## Green light

Harvey said:


> It hurts my knees just looking at that picture.


You were young then


----------



## raisingarizona

Harvey said:


> Wow this thread ^^ is fun! Today's date — 12/17 in 2016:
> 
> View attachment 11356
> The Cardinal with Chris and Marcski.
> 
> View attachment 11357
> Later that Day: The Best Bar in NY


I really want to hang out in this bar after skiing.


----------



## Ripitz

December 18, 2020
Local logging road


----------



## Campgottagopee

Dec 18 2020


----------



## raisingarizona

12/18/2016


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Atzmännig, CH: 12/18/17​


----------



## Flying Z

Catamount Dec 18 2020.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Chair of the day and Hinterlandian backcountry, Dec. 19, 2013, including a little trip down memory lane with our late friend Utah the wonder dog:


----------



## Andy_ROC

December 19, 2020 Bristol Mountain


----------



## Andy_ROC

raisingarizona said:


> 12/18/2016
> 
> View attachment 11369


Where is that? Colorado?


----------



## raisingarizona

Andy_ROC said:


> Where is that? Colorado?


Vail, I think.


----------



## Andy_ROC

raisingarizona said:


> Vail, I think.


That's what I was thinking. Looked like one of the back bowls. 
Thanks for the memory


----------



## raisingarizona

Andy_ROC said:


> That's what I was thinking. Looked like one of the back bowls.
> Thanks for the memory


Well, I’m not sure if you picked up on my sarcasm or not but it’s actually Arizona.


----------



## Andy_ROC

raisingarizona said:


> Well, I’m not sure if you picked up on my sarcasm or not but it’s actually Arizona


LOL I did not. Is that AZ snowbowl or Sunrise?


----------



## Ripitz

Andy_ROC said:


> LOL I did not. Is that AZ snowbowl or Sunrise?


Mt. Nunya ?


----------



## raisingarizona

Andy_ROC said:


> LOL I did not. Is that AZ snowbowl or Sunrise?


I’m a Flagstaff local skier. I’ve been here for 20 years but I have spent winters in Whitefish, Steamboat, Alta, Jackson and Telluride. This was the last ski edit I did from the winter of 18/19 and probably my most favorite edit that I’ve ever put together other than my latest biking edit. The vid is all Flagstaff, in area and our back country.






Edit/add: I was born in Nyack, NY, moved to Rockaway (Lake Telemark) NJ when I was ten. I started skiing out east when I moved to NJ and during my last two seasons out there I was a regular Plattekill and MRG skier. I left for the west on my 19th birthday to chase my powder skiing dreams.


----------



## Andy_ROC

raisingarizona said:


> I’m a Flagstaff local skier. I’ve been here for 20 years but I have spent winters in Whitefish, Steamboat, Alta, Jackson and Telluride. This was the last ski edit I did from the winter of 18/19 and probably my most favorite edit that Iv’e ever created other than my latest biking edit. The vid is all Flagstaff, in area and our back country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit/add: I was born in Nyack, NY, moved to Rockaway (Lake Telemark) NJ when I was ten. Left for the west on my 19th birthday. I started skiing out east and during my last two seasons there I was a regular Plattekill and MRG skier.


Awesome video! Excellent music also. I'll be sure to check out your other videos.


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> Mt. Nunya ?


There’s way too many of em. 
Which one was it? Asking for a friend, allegedly.
https://opencorporates.com/companies?q=Nunya+Business+LLC


----------



## raisingarizona

Andy_ROC said:


> Awesome video! Excellent music also. I'll be sure to check out your other videos.


Thanks Andy. Check out my Riding 2021 video. It’s all of trails I’ve been working on and free ride lines that I’ve been putting together and playing with over the the years. Trail building pays my bills.


----------



## x10003q

Dec 17,2016 at Stratton, 10" of fresh powder and empty slopes


----------



## raisingarizona

x10003q said:


> Dec 17,2016 at Stratton, 10" of fresh powder and empty slopes
> View attachment 11404View attachment 11405View attachment 11406


Your daughter? How old is she now?


----------



## x10003q

raisingarizona said:


> Your daughter? How old is she now?


Yes, 15


----------



## raisingarizona

x10003q said:


> Yes, 15


Excellent! Mine is 14.

Skiing together has been a big thing for our Dad and daughter relationship.


----------



## snoloco

I realized I was at Stratton on both December 19th, 2021, 





and December 19th, 2020. 



They actually opened Sunriser Supertrail on all natural snow.


----------



## x10003q

raisingarizona said:


> Excellent! Mine is 14.
> 
> Skiing together has been a big thing for our Dad and daughter relationship.


Same here


----------



## lukoson

December 19 2020 Belleayre. Sorry a day late but love this photo.


----------



## x10003q

lukoson said:


> View attachment 11459
> December 19 2020 Belleayre. Sorry a day late but love this photo.


That looks like 2pm. December skiing is always so dark.


----------



## MiSkier

Twilight skiing at Caberfae Peaks in 2019


----------



## Ripitz

MiSkier said:


> View attachment 11465
> Twilight skiing at Caberfae Peaks in 2019


That’s a beauty!


----------



## Andy_ROC

raisingarizona said:


> Thanks Andy. Check out my Riding 2021 video. It’s all of trails I’ve been working on and free ride lines that I’ve been putting together and playing with over the the years. Trail building pays my bills.


Really enjoyed your 2021 riding video!


----------



## Harvey

MiSkier said:


> View attachment 11465
> Twilight skiing at Caberfae Peaks in 2019


That's quite a summit they've built. Nice shot.


----------



## raisingarizona

Andy_ROC said:


> Really enjoyed your 2021 riding video!


Thank you. I’m really proud of the trail building and editing in that one.


----------



## Andy_ROC

Bristol Mountain December 21, 2016


----------



## gorgonzola

12.21.20


----------



## raisingarizona

12/23/17

Cody and the sea of clouds.


----------



## Face4Me

2015 ...





... and 2016 ...


----------



## Ripitz

Not my pic but here is Belleayre Christmas 2020


----------



## saratogahalfday

Sadly no turns on this one, I drove into VT this morning and saw no sign of the freezing rain abating, and most lifts were on hold due to ice accumulation. Best to turn around and try again another day.


----------



## jasonwx

12/25/14


----------



## Harvey

Yeah I don't think I've ever skied on Christmas. I aim to change that in 2024.

This is what I got for 12/25/2014:




Stoick the Vast waits his turn


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> 12/25/14


Nice


jasonwx said:


> View attachment 11602


Looks like a place&time that would bring ’s


----------



## raisingarizona

Harvey said:


> Yeah I don't think I've ever skied on Christmas. I aim to change that in 2024.
> 
> This is what I got:
> 
> View attachment 11603
> Stoick the Vast waits his turn


We did the presents thing last night to open up the morning and be out the door by 7:15. We were back home by 1:15.


----------



## jasonwx

tirolski said:


> Nice
> 
> Looks like a place&time that would bring ’s


My daughter was 21 
Just the 2 of us for the week


----------



## raisingarizona

12/26/16


----------



## Warp daddy

Family ski posse Day after Christmas 2014


----------



## Warp daddy

The Queen of The Hop on HER trail ?


----------



## MiSkier

2019 almost 60 degrees 60 miles north of Detroit


----------



## raisingarizona

12/28/19
Another one of those days that is so visually stunning it’s burned permanently into the memory banks.


----------



## Andy_ROC

December 28, 2013--- I think this is the first time I'd ever skied anywhere besides Bristol, Swain and Hunt Hollow.
Not many photos but it was a winter wonderland.


----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy

raisingarizona said:


> 12/26/16
> 
> View attachment 11608


Awesome shots RA ???


----------



## raisingarizona

Warp daddy said:


> Awesome shots RA ???


You too Warp, those make me want to be there.


----------



## Warp daddy

raisingarizona said:


> You too Warp, those make me want to be there.


Thanks Man !, Hope you and your daughter have a great season making memories !!!


----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy

Not sure if its an optical illusion but in this pic it looks like you can see the curvature of the earth on the horizon from the summit at WF


----------



## jasonwx

A powder day Mt Bachelor 12/30/11


----------



## raisingarizona

Cody’s first time in Upper Bowl. 12/30/16


----------



## jamesdeluxe

jasonwx said:


> A powder day Mt Bachelor 12/30/11


Jason, I'm trying to remember your last trip when you flew somewhere to ski (even if skiing wasn't the main reason). Sierra Nevada or Zermatt?


----------



## jasonwx

about 3 yrs ago
taos and breckenridge


----------



## Harvey

12/30/2017 early am skiing in our woods, brutal cold, good snow


----------



## Campgottagopee

This thread is pretty cool. Not only have I enjoyed looking at everyone's pictures, but thumbing through my own phone has been fun looking at all the old pics.
2016



2017


----------



## Brownski

2017- Our Max Pass year….


----------



## jasonwx

12/31/14
The following where taken all in the same day..


----------



## Harvey

Well um cool but it's kind of supposed to be a thing where it has to be today's date?


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> 12/21/14
> The following where taken all in the same day..


There was smiles in yer mountain pics, just sayin.


----------



## jasonwx

tirolski said:


> There was smiles in yer mountain pics, just sayin.


yikes it's a typo
i promise it's this happened on the 31st..smiles but ooof what a pic


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

TD shreds Secret Hill, December 31, 2016. It is thin crusty cover out there today:


----------



## Andy_ROC

Bristol Mountain, Rocket run 12/31/14.


----------



## Harvey

Gore Mountain 12/31/2014



Gunpow on Sunway

Then exactly 2 years later on Open Pit 2016...


----------



## Country Gun

Windjammer Mt


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

No pics but this is a funny FB memory from this day in 2015:


> Hmmm. Just back from Vermont, where I skied on boilerplate ice. It does not seem quite right that we were welcomed home by knee-deep snow in the driveway.


----------



## Ripitz

January 4, 2021 Belle


----------



## Campgottagopee

1/5/2018


----------



## Face4Me

A day late and a dollar short ... Jan 4, 2009 ...


----------



## raisingarizona

Upper Gully Trees. January 5, 2016.


----------



## raisingarizona

Face4Me said:


> A day late and a dollar short ... Jan 4, 2009 ...
> 
> View attachment 11809


Face, how do bumps do with snowmaking going on there? Are they just going to mow em all over or does it ski pretty well?


----------



## Low Angle Life

Ripitz said:


> January 4, 2021 Belle
> View attachment 11801
> View attachment 11802
> View attachment 11803


Pretty early to be walking out the ridge, was this to Giggle, Cathedral or somewhere in between? Curious what those pitches are like in thin cover, I don't think I was out that way with less than 20" of cover last year.


----------



## Ripitz

Low Angle Life said:


> Pretty early to be walking out the ridge, was this to Giggle, Cathedral or somewhere in between? Curious what those pitches are like in thin cover, I don't think I was out that way with less than 20" of cover last year.


Went on the ridge to the Belleayre Mountain Lean-to and returned back the same way. Checked out and back in with patrol at the summit since the trail to Cathedral was closed.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Ripitz said:


> Went on the ridge to the Belleayre Mountain Lean-to and returned back the same way. Checked out and back in with patrol at the summit since the trail to Cathedral was closed.


_R - "Hey Mr. Patroller me and my friend here are looking to hike the ridge out to the Belleayre lean-to"
P - "Why on earth would you want to go out that way, the coverage is far too thin for tree skiing"
R - "Safety meeting sir"
P - "On your way, safety first!"_


----------



## Ripitz

Low Angle Life said:


> _R - "Hey Mr. Patroller me and my friend here are looking to hike the ridge out to the Belleayre lean-to"
> P - "Why on earth would you want to go out that way, the coverage is far too thin for tree skiing"
> R - "Safety meeting sir"
> P - "On your way, safety first!"_


Better safe than sorry.


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> Better safe than sorry.


Attaboy ?


----------



## Harvey

Jan 5 2020. @Scottski63 comes North to Gore...





...and we had a great day skiing thin cover in the trees.





My first pow on NTN...


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> 1/5/2018
> View attachment 11805
> View attachment 11806
> View attachment 11807
> View attachment 11808


You guys got a century ride planned in 22? Zoom ,zoom


----------



## sig

day late, i hope you understand. my boy at hickory 1/4/14


----------



## Face4Me

raisingarizona said:


> Face, how do bumps do with snowmaking going on there? Are they just going to mow em all over or does it ski pretty well?


On most trails, they'll groom them out after a couple of days. There's really only two trails (with snowmaking) that I can think of where they'll leave the bumps "long term" ... Lower Mackenzie and Lookout Below.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> You guys got a century ride planned in 22? Zoom ,zoom


We do. We have a place in Forestport for the month of February. Will be full of riding and shenanigans.


----------



## raisingarizona

Face4Me said:


> On most trails, they'll groom them out after a couple of days. There's really only two trails (with snowmaking) that I can think of where they'll leave the bumps "long term" ... Lower Mackenzie and Lookout Below.


Oh ok. Can you resurface old moguls with snowmaking snow or would that surface suck for skiing on?


----------



## gorgonzola

raisingarizona said:


> Oh ok. Can you resurface old moguls with snowmaking snow or would that surface suck for skiing on?


At Blue they will continue to resurface them for a week or two until they get too deep and/or wonky then mow them down and re-seed. FYI @Harvey, supposed to have bumps this weekend, will post in the conditions thread if it happens.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Heading uphill at The Pipeline, Jan. 6, 2017. #chargerlove. Thankfully the trail was set by snowboarders on snowshoes a few days prior:


----------



## gorgonzola

Plattekill 1/7/18 Happy Birthday Harvey!


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> We do. We have a place in Forestport for the month of February. Will be full of riding and shenanigans.


Awesome ! Used have a family camp on Otter Lake near near there , should be ok now after this weeks LES . One of The bars on the TUG-was on the tube last nite looking fwd to this weekend .


----------



## Flying Z

Killington in 2020.


----------



## Harvey

Jan 9 2015



@Scottski63 on Block

Jan 9 2017


----------



## raisingarizona

Harvey said:


> Jan 9 2015
> View attachment 11936
> @Scottski63 on Block
> 
> Jan 9 2017
> View attachment 11935


These are dope


----------



## MiSkier

Two years ago. My first time to Plattekill, 



and first trip back to NY in about 10 years


----------



## Brownski

2016
Mount Peter


----------



## Harvey

Jan 19 2014



Harv and @x10003q daughters skiing together at Tuxedo Ridge

Jan 19 2016



The Yellow Trail goes live for the first time

Jan 19, 2019



First chair on the double: Harv and Chris strategize


----------



## tirolski

Skied to car today. This was there. No trailer but ya can sleep init.



Talked to the folks with the beamer parked on the downhill side of her.


----------



## MiSkier

Last year with 6” or so of new snow at Plattekill


----------



## raisingarizona

January 23, 2017. This is in the First Gully run on South Side. South Side is a side country zone right off of the chairlift that drops you out near the bottom of the access road some 3800 vertical feet later. This Aspen stand area is a classic local line.


----------



## sibhusky

Today at Whitefish.


----------



## Harvey

Jan 25 2014


----------



## Flying Z

bromley last year


----------



## gorgonzola

JH 18


----------



## Harvey

Jan 28 2017




Johnsburg NY


----------



## raisingarizona

1/28/17 Downtown Flagstaff.


----------



## MC2

January 28, 2013

Above Indian Lake (not visible)


----------



## Harvey

Jan 29 2011



3.5 years old, first year skiing, the best. Erin was a great instructor.


----------



## raisingarizona

Harvey said:


> Jan 29 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 4 years old, maybe the best of all. Erin was a great instructor.


That’s freakin sweet.


----------



## Ripitz

Harvey said:


> Jan 29 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 3.5 years old, maybe the best of all. Erin was a great instructor.


A real treasure!


----------



## Low Angle Life

First chair fresh, 1/29/21.


----------



## Country Gun

Surprise family powder day


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Nice powder day at The Pipeline, on this day in 2015.

View attachment 12472


----------



## Joneski73

2014. My daughter getting ready to ski her first black diamond.


----------



## MC2

2019:


----------



## Ripitz

2021 Jackrabbit


----------



## gorgonzola

MC2 said:


> 2019:
> View attachment 12481


different buffalo a year earlier, lot's of friends in town


----------



## Country Gun

Local hiking spot last year this date


----------



## Harvey

No doubt @Country Gun it was in this time last year for sure, maybe my second or third best day ever. @Scottski63 and @marcski man that was a day.









Plattekill: Powder Daize 2021


The full story.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## raisingarizona

Cody’s first day on the mountain, 13 years ago today.


----------



## tirolski

raisingarizona said:


> Cody’s first day on the mountain, 13 years ago today.


Nice shot.
Looks like ya got matchin hat style goin with those little pine branches stickin out of yers.


----------



## gorgonzola

Mangy Moose ‘19


----------



## raisingarizona

gorgonzola said:


> Mangy Moose ‘19
> View attachment 12825


Ahh the Moose. Oh man do I have memories from that place.


----------



## raisingarizona

This date, 2017. It was one of the most beautiful days I’ve ever had ski touring.


----------



## Harvey

Hickory Valentine's Day 2015


----------



## Harvey

Plattekill Valentine's Day 2016


----------



## Harvey

Feb 15 2015 North Creek Ski Bowl


----------



## Harvey

Feb 16 2020


----------



## MiSkier

2/12/12 The last time I skied Gore. 10 years ago. I need to make it back and ski there again


----------



## Ripitz

2/22/21
Mt. Beacon, Hudson Highlands


----------



## raisingarizona

Ripitz said:


> 2/22/21
> Mt. Beacon, Hudson Highlands
> View attachment 13202
> View attachment 13204
> View attachment 13203


How far was the pedal to get there Ripitz?


----------



## Ripitz

raisingarizona said:


> How far was the pedal to get there Ripitz?


14 miles on the bike round trip.


----------



## jasonwx

Ripitz said:


> 14 miles on the bike round trip.


Savage


----------



## Tjf1967

Ripitz said:


> 14 miles on the bike round trip.


Looks very uncomfortable peddling


----------



## Ripitz

Tjf1967 said:


> Looks very uncomfortable peddling


Pedaling is fine. If I stopped short and sliced my noots off maybe not.

Here’s an XCD setup on my ebike. Light and fast.


----------



## jasonwx

I'm a day late with this..The craziest storm in history for the Cats.. 2/27/2010


5-7 ft of heavy snow..The day of the Hunter Mt death march, the great power outage for Windham and Hunter..
Only Platt and Bell operated all day..Was the skiing great? not really , but it might have been the greatest day..
Here are some pics...And yes the kid is buried up to her head..
yep that is our leader Harv


----------



## Low Angle Life

I was at Hunter for that epic day, I'll need to see if I can dig up some photos. Perfect example of how snowfall in the valley is no indication for what lies in the mountains. As I remember it Palenville only had a few very windswept inches, by the time we made it up towards the Kaaterskill Trail head suddenly there was over 3 feet, by Haines Falls cars were buried. 

While I don't want to rule out the potential for another storm like that, it certainly felt like a once in a lifetime event.


----------



## Temp6

Low Angle Life said:


> While I don't want to rule out the potential for another storm like that, it certainly felt like a once in a lifetime event.


Sometimes like in history, weather repeats itself.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Dug up some photos from 2/27/10 at Hunter, sure it's a little late but I think for this storm we can make an exception.


----------



## jasonwx

Low Angle Life said:


> Dug up some photos from 2/27/10 at Hunter, sure it's a little late but I think for this storm we can make an exception. View attachment 13467View attachment 13468


What an event!!!!!
I’m sure never to be repeated


----------



## witch hobble

Pics are not great but the last time I skied in NY was on this day 4 years ago. We were in between college visits to RPI and Clarkson so hit up ye olde state run ski facility for the day while the wife caught up with friends in GF/Wburg.




It skied more like April 1st than March 1st that day.









My daughters riding the High Peaks double. They were 14 and 17 at the time….they hadn’t ridden this lift since they were 3 and 6.




Ice jam along Golf Course Rd on the way in.


----------



## Harvey

Low Angle Life said:


> it certainly felt like a once in a lifetime event.


It snowed for days.

I remember @jasonwx posted a week out something like this on our front page:

"Huge Winter Storm Coming, Maybe."


----------



## Harvey

witch hobble said:


> View attachment 13471



Sigh.


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> What an event!!!!!
> I’m sure never to be repeated


It made the record books.


			Major Winter Storms


----------



## jasonwx

tirolski said:


> It made the record books.
> 
> 
> Major Winter Storms


If I remember right
The models generated 4” of qpf
With marginal upper cold air
This was a Sierra type event. Very elevation dependent.


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> If I remember right
> The models generated 4” of qpf
> With marginal upper cold air


If I remember right I haven’t a clue what qpf is.


----------



## jasonwx

My bad
quantitative precipitation forecast


----------



## Temp6

Low Angle Life said:


> Dug up some photos from 2/27/10 at Hunter, sure it's a little late but I think for this storm we can make an exception.


Bananas! I was probably twiddling my thumbs in class, blissfully unaware that this was going on.


----------



## Harvey

The definitive source 🤠









Snowmageddon 2010 Storm Totals


1 to 2 feet of snow accumulated across much of New York and western New England.




nyskiblog.com





NY OWNED VT:


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Harvey

Riley: March 2, 2018









						Plattekill: The Life of Riley
					

Plattekill was perfectly suited for a storm named Riley.




					nyskiblog.com
				







Margaretville




The Drive








Riley, the Man Himself




@MC2




@MC2




Stacy Tunis




Harv




(Next day) @Scottski63




Chris




The Cardinal




@marcski




Twist




The Front Four


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

March 2, 2011, the inaugural "Northeast Ski Bloggers Summit" at Jay Peak. Me at the top of Can Am, photo by @Harvey. What a great day that was, and a what great time the whole affair was.


----------



## Harvey

Sick Bird Rider said:


> March 2, 2011, the inaugural "Northeast Ski Bloggers Summit" at Jay Peak. Me at the top of Can Am, photo by @Harvey. What a great day that was, and a what great time the whole affair was.
> 
> View attachment 13507


I agree what a day. We got maybe 8 inches, unforecasted.

I was just thinking about this shot. We were on CanAm Monday right after they opened it and it was shark city. Made me realize how deep it must have been on that ^^ day.

My shots from the day:




Stateside, the original




The Bonny




@riverc0il




@MC2








@riverc0il on Exhibition




@Sick Bird Rider on CanAm









Jay Peak, VT: 3/2/11


I googled "best powder in the east" and I found Jay Peak's website.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## riverc0il

Can Am usually sucks. But when it is good, it is great. If I recall correctly, at the Summit, it was probably one of my better runs down Can Am up to that point. Though, I've had quite a few knee deep untracked runs on Can Am since. Which is unusual, but it can sometimes provide silly good runs. Otherwise, it is pretty wind blown and scraped down. It is a very exposed trail.

FB is currently teasing me with memories of 8 years ago at JHMR.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> I agree what a day. We got maybe 8 inches, unforecasted.
> 
> I was just thinking about this shot. We were on CanAm Monday right after they opened it and it was shark city. Made me realize how deep it must have been on that ^^ day.
> 
> My shots from the day:
> 
> View attachment 13509
> Stateside, the original
> 
> View attachment 13510
> The Bonny
> 
> View attachment 13511
> @riverc0il
> 
> View attachment 13512
> @MC2
> 
> View attachment 13513
> 
> View attachment 13514
> @riverc0il on Exhibition
> 
> View attachment 13515
> @Sick Bird Rider on CanAm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Peak, VT: 3/2/11
> 
> 
> I googled "best powder in the east" and I found Jay Peak's website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com


That shot of Riv could be a poster. Just sayin'


----------



## Sbob

3/3/18 “What Harvey said 3/2 “ All the stars lined up for me. Arrived perfect time, parking spot. Early chair and It was like crossing into another dimension. 
The hoots and hollers were everywhere people smiling with other worldly excitement. 
Quite comical trying to move once you removed your skis trying no navigate around the lodge, one step and you were up to your waist.


----------



## Harvey

It occurs to me that within a year (or a few?) everyone will have posted there best days for each date.

Can you imagine if you were able to have ONE season that was a combination of all your best days on each date?


----------



## raisingarizona

Low Angle Life said:


> I was at Hunter for that epic day, I'll need to see if I can dig up some photos. Perfect example of how snowfall in the valley is no indication for what lies in the mountains. As I remember it Palenville only had a few very windswept inches, by the time we made it up towards the Kaaterskill Trail head suddenly there was over 3 feet, by Haines Falls cars were buried.
> 
> While I don't want to rule out the potential for another storm like that, it certainly felt like a once in a lifetime event.


You should have seen the winters of 92-93 and 93-94.


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> Savage


Filthy! 😁


----------



## jasonwx

raisingarizona said:


> You should have seen the winters of 92-93 and 93-94.


Massive winters
Rockland had close to 70”


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> Massive winters
> Rockland had close to 70”


Yup. And the snow stayed on the ground for at least 4 months.


----------



## raisingarizona

I’m two days late but f it.

March 4, 2019.


----------



## Harvey

Gore Mountain Magic Carpet March 7, 2010


----------



## saratogahalfday

March 8, 2018 was a magical powder day at Magic. No pictures, if you were there you didn't take any either.


----------



## Harvey

I think all my pics are from the 9th, but not sure. That was "Jordan" I think.


----------



## Harvey

Carving Trenches, Bear Cub Run, Gore Mountain, March 8 2010


----------



## Harvey

Land of Oz, Roxbury NY, March 8, 2019




Neve Drops in, Tahawas Trees, North Side Gore Mountain, March 8 2015




Harv and Margo on Uncas, Gore Mountain March 8, 2010 (my avatar)
photo by @x10003q


----------



## Warp daddy

9 yrs ago tday ,skiing The "Mighty" Dry Hill all 350 vert 😂😂while The Queen of The Hop shops at the Regional Mall


----------



## Harvey

My pics from Magic, March 9 2018


----------



## sig

I couldn’t wait another day. March 14,2018. What a week that was


----------



## Harvey

sig said:


> I couldn’t wait another day.


DUDE. I forgive you. Thanks for the beer.


----------



## sig

Harvey said:


> DUDE. I forgive you. Thanks for the beer.


your welcome. always good to see ya. it is usually a really good day when our paths cross.


----------



## Campgottagopee

2018
I'll never forget this day
It was DEEP
#14


----------



## Brownski

Great pic Camp


----------



## Campgottagopee

OH, and this happened the same day
Put this on the list of things I would NEVER do!
Happy St. Paddy's Day 🍻


----------



## tirolski

Looks like a dang green monster.



Nice!


----------



## Ripitz

Oops, two days late.
March 15, 2018.
My nephew pulling off a perfect scorpion at Belleayre.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Looks like a dang green monster.
> View attachment 14064
> Nice!


He is a monster!


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> OH, and this happened the same day
> Put this on the list of things I would NEVER do!
> Happy St. Paddy's Day 🍻


Holy sheeeeeit


----------



## raisingarizona

A day late and a buck short…….
The story of my life 😂. 

Cody, March 17, 2021.


----------



## Harvey

March 21, 2021
Harv on the Plunge
📸 by @Roman


----------



## gorgonzola

3.23.19 Sugarbush after 20"+.....



...the day before


----------



## Endoftheline

3 yrs ago on what used to be a ski area.


----------



## Sbob

A day late 3/23/19 
A blank canvas. 3rd track and woods in the afternoon.


----------



## Harvey

March 24 2019 @sig (and Harv!) rocking Burnt Ridge at Gore Mountain


----------



## tirolski

Sbob said:


> View attachment 14279


That pink flamingo is much classier than those green turtles some dang boarders sport.


----------



## Sbob

tirolski said:


> That pink flamingo is much classier than those green turtles some dang boarders sport.


I think it was reggae fest.


----------



## Ripitz

March 24, 2020
Last home session of the season.


----------



## Warp daddy

For those of you mourning the end of ski season , We offer up this poignant Snow Owl in hopes of consolation


----------



## Endoftheline

11 years ago. Big Fun.


----------



## Endoftheline

7 yrs ago today, Cant fathom why nobody was on the lift. Plenty of snow too.


----------



## Harvey

Plattekill Plunge, March 29, 2015






View towards Bearpen, liked by my sis on FB 




@Ethan Snow Gore Mountain's Rumor March 29 2016


----------



## Flying Z

last year's warm spring day up in Ludlow.


----------



## MiSkier

Powder day at Nubs Nob, Mi on 04/04/2017. At least a foot of powder in early April. My best powder day so far


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Ripitz

Peanut’s first run at the Belle. 
16 months old, April 6, 2019


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> Peanut’s first run at the Belle.
> 16 months old, April 6, 2019
> View attachment 14554


Lucky is correct and fitting. 👍 Nice!


----------



## MiSkier

Boyne Mtn April 7,2019. 
65 with hazy sun. The snow held up fantastic


----------



## Harvey

MiSkier said:


> View attachment 14561



Like.

Also AMAZING cover for April.


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


>



I was trying to be funny, when I posted that. Funny in a sad, I wish I was skiing way.

It occurs to me that with the current title we could post our MTB pics here too. I don't have many but maybe you guys do.

Keep it going in the summer.


----------



## Harvey

Ripitz said:


> Peanut’s first run at the Belle.
> 16 months old, April 6, 2019
> View attachment 14554


This is the best ski picture ever.


----------



## gorgonzola

Junior corn spray 4/7/13


----------



## Endoftheline

Missed by a day, Whiteface last year, closing day. A little thin.


----------



## gorgonzola

Junior bashing bumps Killington 4/15/13


----------



## Sbob

Tuckerman 4/15/11 40f and 5mph on summit.


----------



## gorgonzola

Nice, the K pic above was on the way home from Tuck's


----------



## Sbob

gorgonzola said:


> Nice, the K pic above was on the way home from Tuck's


Nice, I was solo that day, the weather looked crappy for Saturday so I went a day earlier than my group. I almost got to the summit but decided to take it easy because I was going Saturday as well. Saturday was icy and never thawed.


----------



## MarzNC

April 16, 2015 was a day after a major powder storm at Alta. I rented powder skis and went out to the Meadow in Catherine's.


----------



## MC2

MarzNC said:


> April 16, 2015 was a day after a major powder storm at Alta.


April 16 of last year was pretty great at Alta, too


----------



## MarzNC

MC2 said:


> April 16 of last year was pretty great at Alta, too


Yep. Note how deep the pole is in the snow by the teen in blue. We are out in Wildcat terrain.


----------



## greymoose

April 17 2021, Mount Snow, which had closed, reopened Carinthia for the weekend after 20 inches fell.


----------



## NYSkiBlog

Mount Snow Chocolate Factory Tour


The idea of one last blast of pure wild winter was irresistible.




nyskiblog.com


----------



## greymoose

NYSkiBlog said:


> Mount Snow Chocolate Factory Tour
> 
> 
> The idea of one last blast of pure wild winter was irresistible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nyskiblog.com


YES!


----------



## Ripitz

Rocking the velvet jacket for Easter service in the Bowl in Big Sky, MT 1997.


----------



## sig

Gore 4/19/2015.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

The latest I've ever enjoyed lift-served skiing (and full coverage, including the woods) in the Catskills: Belleayre on 04/20/07


----------



## Endoftheline

4/22/18 WF. 2018 was a good year. Almost all trails were open.


----------



## sig

this is what top of gore looked like 4/22/2018. reminds me of January, well 
minus the sun


----------



## Sbob

A day late ,Right Gully 4/21/13


----------



## Ripitz

Left Gully 5/30/06


----------



## tirolski

Nice. 👍 
My ski poles have that K2 same design with neon Orange grips. 
They’re old but still work well. 
Ya can have them to pair with those skis if I ever get new ones.


----------



## Ripitz

tirolski said:


> Nice. 👍
> My ski poles have that K2 same design with neon Orange grips.
> They’re old but still work well.
> Ya can have them to pair with those skis if I ever get new ones.


That’s a very nice offer tski. I even have an original brochure.



The skis were from an old ski buddy of mine from high school who was cleaning out his garage. I told him I’d give them a proper last ride down Tux despite the camber being gone and the tips having what they now call “early rise”. That was also the last time I take a pair of 200cm skis up there. One of them has a completely separated topsheet. The other one is destined to be a shotski. An extreme shotski that is.

Beautiful country up there.


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> That’s a very nice offer tski. I even have an original brochure.
> View attachment 15147
> The skis were from an old ski buddy of mine from high school who was cleaning out his garage. I told him I’d give them a proper last ride down Tux despite the camber being gone and the tips having what they now call “early rise”. That was also the last time I take a pair of 200cm skis up there. One of them has a completely separated topsheet. The other one is destined to be a shotski. An extreme shotski that is.
> 
> Beautiful country up there.
> View attachment 15148
> View attachment 15149


Those poles are still in my car for some reason.
I took the Volkl skis out a month ago but left the poles in the back bonding with some extra golf clubs.


----------



## tirolski

Went to A Basin on June 5th once upon a time in the early '90s.
Folks I met playing golf with outside of Boulder said it was still open and should be fun so up I went.
Fingers got tingly due to thin air on the drive up.
It was amazing with decent snow up top and little streams to water ski thru at the bottom.
There weren’t many skiers that day and the sun evaporating snow made it look like it could rain if the clouds stayed in the same place too long.
There was a lot of snow and nice folks.


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> That’s a very nice offer tski. I even have an original brochure.
> View attachment 15147
> The skis were from an old ski buddy of mine from high school who was cleaning out his garage. I told him I’d give them a proper last ride down Tux despite the camber being gone and the tips having what they now call “early rise”. That was also the last time I take a pair of 200cm skis up there. One of them has a completely separated topsheet. The other one is destined to be a shotski. An extreme shotski that is.
> 
> Beautiful country up there.
> View attachment 15148
> View attachment 15149


Took em out of the car today for a photo session.
They’re missing some paint and ~1/2” of tip on the one.
Let em stand next to to one of the biggest leaved baby oak tree we got going.



The squirrels planted the acorns.
I just made sure I didn’t run over em with the dang mower.
There’s a half dozen little oaks or so. This one is the biggest.


----------



## Ripitz

Ripitz said:


> The other one is destined to be a shotski. An extreme shotski that is.


Mission accomplished.


----------



## Green light

Just a young buck you are. Happy birthday!


----------



## Ripitz

Green light said:


> Just a young buck you are. Happy birthday!


Ha! Hey thanks, but this was for a friend for his birthday. I’ve got another year to go.


----------



## Ripitz

12/14/20 Whiteface (Repost)


----------



## sibhusky

Dec. 16, 2013


----------



## Ripitz

12/18/20 Hudson Highlands Backdoor logging roads.


----------



## snoloco

12/12/2022: 14" powder day at Brighton




12/12/2021: Crap boilerplate ice day at Killington




12/12/2020: First weekend Gore was open to non-passholders. They sold way too many day tickets, causing insane crowds to the point where I thought the state would shut down skiing again


----------



## sibhusky

12/19/2022


----------

